# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Root Zte zxhn h267a

## bill2015

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα 
Ξέρει κάπιος τους κωδικούς root απο το άνω ρουτερ είναι απο πάροχο vodafone θέλω να κάνω κάτι ρυθμίσεις και δεν μπορώ

----------


## Phoebos

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα 
> Ξέρει κάπιος τους κωδικούς root απο το άνω ρουτερ είναι απο πάροχο vodafone θέλω να κάνω κάτι ρυθμίσεις και δεν μπορώ


admin/admin

----------


## bill2015

> admin/admin


καλημέρα φίλε το δοκίμασα αλλα με admin/admin είναι κλειδωμένα

----------


## makhs

διαβασα εδω  οτι πρεπει να μπεις απο αυτη την ip 192.168.0.1 ειναι για το n βεβαια δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει

----------


## bill2015

εμένα η ip του ειναι 192.168.2.1 αλλα με admin/admin πολλά τα έχει κλειδωμένα

----------


## stathis92

Κι εγώ ψάχνω να βρω τον root του H267A, θέλω να το βάλω σε bridge. Δοκίμασα passview και άλλα decryptors, και τίποτα απ' αυτά δε μπορεί να το ανοίξει.
Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το βρει;

----------


## bill2015

τίποτα δυστηχώς και το zte zxhn h267n που είναι παρόμποιο δεν μπόρεσα να βρω 
δεν το ανοόιγει με τπτ εγω το θέλω για bridge mode και το modulation

----------


## bill2015

Καλημέρα 
Βρήκα αυτό στο google https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/4306959/all
αλλά δεν δουλέυει

----------


## xristosdim

Σε εμένα ως κωδικοί root δουλεύουν οι παρακάτω:
username: root
password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%

----------


## bbre

> Σε εμένα ως κωδικοί root δουλεύουν οι παρακάτω:
> username: root
> password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Χρήστο,και σε εμένα δούλεψε!

----------


## chriszemp

> Σε εμένα ως κωδικοί root δουλεύουν οι παρακάτω:
> username: root
> password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%


Καλησπέρα παιδιά, έχω και εγω το εν λόγω router από vodafone και δεν δουλεύουν οι παραπάνω κωδικοί, φαντάζομαι ότι το πήραν πρέφα και θα πρέπι να τους άλλαξαν. Υπάρχει πείπτωση κάποιος να ξέρει κάποιους άλλους;

----------


## slalom

Βαλε αυτο
$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!

----------


## VGi

Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει άλλους κωδικούς root; Φρέσκο ΖΤΕ H267a από WIND δυστυχώς δεν αναγνωρίζει αυτά που αναφέρονται εδώ  :Evil:

----------


## bill2015

Αυτα είναι για λογισμικό της vodafone για της wind δεν το ξέρουμε ακόμα 
Το δικό σου πιο λογισμικό φοράει ;

----------


## VGi

ZXHN H268N V1.1.0_WND.1T16

----------


## bill2015

Για αρχή έχεις το 268n και οχι το 267a αλλά και άλλο λογισμικό

----------


## VGi

όντως  :Embarassed:  δυστυχώς όμως το (μηδενικό έως τώρα) αποτέλεσμα ψαξίματος κωδικών έχει γίνει με το σωστό μοντέλο...

----------


## bill2015

Δοκίμασε αυτο root/W!n0&oO7.

----------


## VGi

Δυστυχώς δεν παίζει, ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## bill2015

Κριμα αν θες ανοιξε θεμα μιπως καπιος ξερςι κατι για το δικο σου μοντελο

----------


## JpegXguy

Βαλε το config file του στο routerpassview

----------


## VGi

> Βαλε το config file του στο routerpassview


Το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βγάζει τίποτα.

----------


## xristosdim

> Σε εμένα ως κωδικοί root δουλεύουν οι παρακάτω:
> username: root
> password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%


Μετά από update που έφαγα στο H267A μου, ο κωδικός του root άλλαξε, και εγώ φυσικά δεν είχα πάρει backup το config.bin
Για καλή μου τύχη βέβαια ξαναβρήκα τον νέο κωδικό (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα δούλεψε  :Wink:  )
Οπότε:

username: root
password: 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)5

----------


## galotzas

> Μετά από update που έφαγα στο H267A μου, ο κωδικός του root άλλαξε, και εγώ φυσικά δεν είχα πάρει backup το config.bin
> Για καλή μου τύχη βέβαια ξαναβρήκα τον νέο κωδικό (τουλάχιστον σε εμένα δούλεψε  )
> Οπότε:
> 
> username: root
> password: 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)5


Αμα να σαι καλα! Ελπιζω οταν το χρειαστω να δουλεψει

----------


## GeorgeFX

έχω μπει με root κωδικό έχω κάνει τις αλλαγές που θέλω έχω αλλάξει το pass κάνω logout μπαίνω  με το δικό μου pass αλλά όταν προσπαθώ να μπω απομακρυσμένα με remote δεν μου δεχεται τα pass ουτε το admin ουτε root

----------


## chrishalk

> Σε εμένα ως κωδικοί root δουλεύουν οι παρακάτω:
> username: root
> password: $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%


Δούλεψε σε Η267Α απο vodafone με date AUG 2018. Ty!  :Cool:

----------


## radiodj105

Καλησπέρα.
ZXHN H267Z V1.0
με Hardware Version V1.0.2
και Software Version V1.0.2_VDFS.1T13

Δοκίμασα όλους τους κωδικούς που διάβασα νωρίτερα, βάζοντας σαν χρήστη το root.
Δυστυχώς ούτε έπαιξε... και ούτε και είναι ενεργή η καρτέλα ΝΑΤ για να ανοίξω τις θύρες.

Για Port Forwarding από ότι διαπίστωσα πρέπει να καλέσεις την Vodafone.
Όπου... προσωπικά ναι μεν μου άνοιξαν τις θύρες αλλά και πάλι δεν παίζει.

Σκέφτομαι πως η μόνη είναι λύση είναι να μπω με δικαιώματα για να δοκιμάσω διάφορες ρυθμίσεις.

Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως, ότι κανείς δεν έχει καταφέρει να μπει σαν root στο ρημάδι.

Οτιδήποτε έχει να προτείνει κανείς σας, ευχαρίστως θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## JpegXguy

Πέρνα το config.bin από το πρόγραμμα  RouterPassView. Εκεί είναι και ο χρήστης root

----------


## radiodj105

Δυστυχώς όταν τρέξω το Router Pass View και επιλέξω "open" δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα. Σαν να μην μπορεί να το ανοίξει.

----------


## JpegXguy

Ίσως σε αυτό το firmware έχουν άλλο κλειδί κρυπτογράφησης. Δοκίμασε να βάλεις και το serial number της συσκευής στo υπομενού του Options

----------


## radiodj105

Να σε έχει ο Θεός καλά. Αυτό ήθελε!

----------


## JpegXguy

Τυχερός είσαι λοιπον

----------


## bill2015

> Να σε έχει ο Θεός καλά. Αυτό ήθελε!


Η έκδοση που έχεις να ξέρεις δεν παίζει με τα οικιακά τα zte zxhn h267a η έκδοση αυτή είναι στο ίδιο μοντέλο ρουτερ αλλά για τα προγράμματα vodafone one net για αυτό δεν συνδεόταν

----------


## angelos82

Καλημέρα, εχει κάποιος το επίσημο firmware της Vodafone για το H267a? Γιατί πέρασα το τσεχικο και δεν μου δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία τώρα!

----------


## JpegXguy

Μπορείς να βάλεις manually τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας, τα βρίσκεις σε προηγούμενο config.bin

----------


## bill2015

Σόρρυ τώρα το δα και σε αυτό το θέμα αγνοήσε το προηγούμενο απο το άλλο θέμα 
Εγω πέρασα το τσέχικο και το confiq.bin απο το ελληνικό της vodafone αν δεν το χεις στείλε μου σε πμ το mail να στο στείλω

----------


## hon

[ 22/5/2021 ]

ZTE ZXHN H267A [v1.0]





```
<Tbl name="DevAuthInfo" RowCount="6">
        <Row No="0">
                <DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.AU1"/>
                <DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
                <DM name="IsOnline" val="0"/>
                <DM name="AppID" val="1"/>
                <DM name="User" val="root"/>
                <DM name="Pass" val="$Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!"/>
                <DM name="Level" val="1"/>
                <DM name="AccessIP" val="62.38.13.16"/>
                <DM name="LoginTime" val="2021-03-16T12:16:35"/>
                <DM name="Extra" val=""/>
                <DM name="ExtraInt" val="0"/>
        </Row>
        <Row No="1">
                <DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.AU2"/>
                <DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
                <DM name="IsOnline" val="0"/>
                <DM name="AppID" val="1"/>
                <DM name="User" val="admin"/>
                <DM name="Pass" val="admin"/>
                <DM name="Level" val="2"/>
                <DM name="AccessIP" val="192.168.2.254"/>
                <DM name="LoginTime" val="1970-01-10T23:13:01"/>
                <DM name="Extra" val=""/>
                <DM name="ExtraInt" val="0"/>
        </Row>
        <Row No="2">
                <DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.AU3"/>
                <DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
                <DM name="IsOnline" val="0"/>
                <DM name="AppID" val="2"/>
                <DM name="User" val="admin"/>
                <DM name="Pass" val="public"/>
                <DM name="Level" val="2"/>
                <DM name="AccessIP" val=""/>
                <DM name="LoginTime" val=""/>
                <DM name="Extra" val=""/>
                <DM name="ExtraInt" val="0"/>
        </Row>
        <Row No="3">
                <DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.AU4"/>
                <DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
                <DM name="IsOnline" val="0"/>
                <DM name="AppID" val="2"/>
                <DM name="User" val=""/>
                <DM name="Pass" val="zte"/>
                <DM name="Level" val="1"/>
                <DM name="AccessIP" val=""/>
                <DM name="LoginTime" val=""/>
                <DM name="Extra" val=""/>
                <DM name="ExtraInt" val="0"/>
        </Row>
        <Row No="4">
                <DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.AU5"/>
                <DM name="Enable" val="1"/>
                <DM name="IsOnline" val="0"/>
                <DM name="AppID" val="4"/>
                <DM name="User" val="admin"/>
                <DM name="Pass" val="admin"/>
                <DM name="Level" val="1"/>
                <DM name="AccessIP" val=""/>
                <DM name="LoginTime" val=""/>
                <DM name="Extra" val=""/>
                <DM name="ExtraInt" val="0"/>
        </Row>
        <Row No="5">
                <DM name="ViewName" val="IGD.AU6"/>
                <DM name="Enable" val="0"/>
                <DM name="IsOnline" val="0"/>
                <DM name="AppID" val="5"/>
                <DM name="User" val=""/>
                <DM name="Pass" val="samba"/>
                <DM name="Level" val="1"/>
                <DM name="AccessIP" val=""/>
                <DM name="LoginTime" val=""/>
                <DM name="Extra" val=""/>
                <DM name="ExtraInt" val="0"/>
        </Row>
</Tbl>
```

Συνδεθείτε με: 
USER: root
PASS: $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!

 :Smile:

----------


## Dark_Man

> [ 22/5/2021 ]
> 
> ZTE ZXHN H267A [v1.0]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Αυτα υπαρχουν χρονια τωρα.

----------


## firedrake

Έπαψε να δουλεύει αυτό το password, μάλλον λόγω update. 
To router passview δεν μπορει να το ανοίξει.

Στις πληροφορίες βλέπω:

Hardware Version V1.0.2
Software Version V1.0.2_VDFT20
Boot Version V1.0.2

Όποιος βρεί κάτι νέο..

----------


## mpaoboud

βαλε ως AES κλειδί το SN του router πρώτα στο RouterPassView > Options > Advanced Options

----------


## NexTiN

Επανήλθε pass από παλαιότερη έκδοση...

2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5

----------


## ultraex2003

Software Version V1.0.2_VDFT20

οντως  με αυτο το password  δουλεψε thanks bro !!

2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5

----------


## YaWnX

Ωραίος. Έφτιαξαν τίποτα;

----------


## firedrake

> βαλε ως AES κλειδί το SN του router πρώτα στο RouterPassView > Options > Advanced Options


Σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Δούλεψε κανονικά!

----------


## DjTony

Μολις μπω στο ρουτερ, πως θα πάρω το config.bin? Μόλις το πάρω το ανοίγω με routerpassview και βλέπω τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας; θέλω να τα βάλω σε fritzbox, το ίντερνετ δουλεύει κανονικά, το τηλέφωνο όχι

----------


## polgr

> Έπαψε να δουλεύει αυτό το password, μάλλον λόγω update. 
> To router passview δεν μπορει να το ανοίξει.
> 
> Στις πληροφορίες βλέπω:
> 
> Hardware Version V1.0.2
> Software Version V1.0.2_VDFT20
> Boot Version V1.0.2
> 
> Όποιος βρεί κάτι νέο..


Υπάρχει μήπως κάπου σε flashable μορφή το συγκεκριμένο firmware? Αν το περάσω σε OneNet 267A τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά;  :Whistle:

----------


## NexTiN

> Υπάρχει μήπως κάπου σε flashable μορφή το συγκεκριμένο firmware? Αν το περάσω σε OneNet 267A τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά;


Δεν υπάρχει. Αν υπήρχε και το πέρναγες, δεν θα ξαναέπαιζε η τηλεφωνία. Έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικό Configuration το ένα με το άλλο...

----------


## stefanidis

που περιπου ειναι τα στοιχεια της τηλεφωνιας σε ολο αυτο το κατεβατο στο config.bin ?

----------


## firedrake

> που περιπου ειναι τα στοιχεια της τηλεφωνιας σε ολο αυτο το κατεβατο στο config.bin ?


Άν το εχεις ανοίξει με το notepad, edit > Find > γράφεις pw  > Find next

Θα σε πάει αμέσως εκεί..

----------


## ethnik471

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Από σήμερα το απόγευμα δεν μου συνδέεται με root... Προφανώς άλλαξε κάπως η voda τον κωδικό... Σε εσάς λειτουργεί ; Τι άλλες επιλογές για δοκιμή έχουμε ; 
Το λογισμικό πάντως δεν φαίνεται να πήρε κάποια αναβάθμιση....
Μέχρι και προχτές που μπήκα δούλευε ο κωδικός  2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5

----------


## stefanidis

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Από σήμερα το απόγευμα δεν μου συνδέεται με root... Προφανώς άλλαξε κάπως η voda τον κωδικό... Σε εσάς λειτουργεί ; Τι άλλες επιλογές για δοκιμή έχουμε ; 
> Το λογισμικό πάντως δεν φαίνεται να πήρε κάποια αναβάθμιση....
> Μέχρι και προχτές που μπήκα δούλευε ο κωδικός  2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5


Δεν φαίνεται να άλλαξε κάτι τουλάχιστον σε εμένα.

----------


## ethnik471

Η αλήθεια είναι και χωρίς να γίνει κάποιο update πως να άλλαξε;
Δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ με τίποτα ενώ πάντα έμπαινα με root σχεδόν είχα σταματήσει να χρησιμοποιώ το admin...
Μου βγάζει λάθος στοιχεία , δοκίμασα άπειρες φορές , ακόμα και παλιότερους συνδιασμούς...
Περίεργο  :Thinking:

----------


## nyannaco

Κι σε μένα να το δέχεται κανονικά.

----------


## stefanidis

> Η αλήθεια είναι και χωρίς να γίνει κάποιο update πως να άλλαξε;
> Δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ με τίποτα ενώ πάντα έμπαινα με root σχεδόν είχα σταματήσει να χρησιμοποιώ το admin...
> Μου βγάζει λάθος στοιχεία , δοκίμασα άπειρες φορές , ακόμα και παλιότερους συνδιασμούς...
> Περίεργο


Άνοιξε το config και ψάξε για τον κωδικό να δεις

----------


## gacp

Δεν άλλαξε κάτι και σε μένα αν και για σιγουριά άλλαξα τον root κωδικό. Μήπως να του κάνεις ένα reset ;

----------


## ethnik471

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Σήμερα δοκίμασα απο τον υπολογιστή και....συνδέθηκε κανονικά...
Απο το κινητό και με την αυτοματη συμπλήρωση κωδικών αλλα και χειροκίνητα που δοκίμασα άπειρες φορές μου βγάζει λάθος στοιχεία...
έχω ψιλοκαεί τώρα αλλα τουλάχιστον έχω πρόσβαση απο τον υπολογιστή...  :What..?:

----------


## neo24gr

καλησπερα σε ολους,
καποια βοηθεια για κωδικους ρουτ 
ZXHN H267N V1.0 ?

----------


## NTsakalis

> καλησπερα σε ολους,
> καποια βοηθεια για κωδικους ρουτ 
> ZXHN H267N V1.0 ?


Username : root
Password : $Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%
Μόλις συνδεθείς πρώτη φορά θα σου ζητήσει να τον αλλάξεις.

----------


## DiM

Software Version V1.0.2_VDFT21

new

----------


## alexisnik199111

ξερουμε διαφορες σε σχεση με το .20 ?

----------


## ethnik471

στο νέο firmware VDFT21 οι κωδικοί  root παρέμειναν οι ίδιοι.

----------


## NexTiN

Κωδικοι ιδιοι, μονο καποιες ρυθμισεις εγιναν για το Secure Net…

----------


## Άλαν

επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος πως συνδεομαστε με ροοτ; σας ευχαριστω...οταν συνδεθηκα πρωτη φορα μου ζητησε να αλλαξω κωδικο εβαλα admin και ενα password δικο μου.... 
εγω θα ηθελα να μπορω να κανω καποιες ρυθμισεις και εδω, τωρα δε ξερω αν εσεις που συνδεεστε με root μπορειται να αλλαξετε κατι απο εδω

----------


## alexisnik199111

root


2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5

----------


## Άλαν

αυτα τα βαζω εκει που μου ζηταει το router admin kai password για να συνδεθω;
φιλε 1000 ευχαριστω

----------


## slalom

> εγω θα ηθελα να μπορω να κανω καποιες ρυθμισεις και εδω, τωρα δε ξερω αν εσεις που συνδεεστε με root μπορειται να αλλαξετε κατι απο εδω


Δεν εχει κατι να αλλαξεις εκει

----------


## alexisnik199111

> αυτα τα βαζω εκει που μου ζηταει το router admin kai password για να συνδεθω;
> φιλε 1000 ευχαριστω



τα βαζεις στην αρχικη σελιδα που ζηταει username και password

----------


## johnvar

Παιδιά, έχω zte zxhn h267a εκδοση ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21 και μου βγαζει λάθος κωδικό , χρησιμοποιώ αυτόν: $Extra,ON0ptiOns987%!

έχετε κάποια ενημέρωση;

επισης δεν λειτουργουν όλα τα παρακάτω.

2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5 
2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)5
$Extra,ODP0ptiOns$987%

----------


## ciscomike

Το κακό είναι οτι δεν μπορείς πλεον να κατεβασει το config....

----------


## vaggoulas

Έχεις εξοπλισμό για onenet. Δεν είναι ίδιο το root password όπως φαίνεται.
Το 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5 ισχύει για την V1.0.2_VDFT21

----------


## johnvar

> Έχεις εξοπλισμό για onenet. Δεν είναι ίδιο το root password όπως φαίνεται.
> Το 2?w{(h:^6gr7yA)M5 ισχύει για την V1.0.2_VDFT21


Το ξερω πως εχω one net , αλλα αυτο το κωδικο μου εχεις δωσει τον εχω δοκιμασει και δεν παιζει  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## alejandros1967

βρέθηκε κωδικός τελικά root;

----------


## sakisvele

ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21N1

Υπάρχουν user password κωδικός για το ρούτερ

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## NexTiN

Οχι, ειναι OneNet. Μονο για το οικιακο που αναφερεται πιο πανω..

----------


## sakisvele

πες μου αν ξερεις ρυθμισεις για wifi repeater δλδ δεν μπορω ετσι?

----------


## manik

> ZXHN H267A V1.0 V1.0.2_VDFS.1T21N1
> 
> Υπάρχουν user password κωδικός για το ρούτερ
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Για να μπεις σαν απλός χρήστης (όχι root) :

admin - admin  είτε   admin - s/n router (ZTEEG8......)   είτε    admin - Admin1234    τα πιο συνηθες.

----------


## sakisvele

αδερφε μου σε ευχαριστώ ο θεός να στο δίνει διπλό και τριπλό κάθε καλό να έχεις και υγεία!!!!

----------


## JpegXguy

Όσοι δεν σας βρίσκει κωδικό root δοκιμάστε με το https://github.com/mkst/zte-config-utility

Έχει διάφορες στρατηγικές και είναι cli οπότε αν δυσκολεύεστε θα χρειαστεί να έχουμε το config.bin το οποίο αναγνωρίζω ότι έχει potentially private info

Προτείνω την στρατηγική του try-all-keys για αρχή. Μετά υπάρχει και η άλλη με το serial number, έχει καλό documentation στο README https://github.com/mkst/zte-config-utility#auto-decode

----------


## NexTiN

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι στις τελευταιες εκδοσεις το config.bin δεν μπορεις πλεον να το παρεις με τον απλο χρηστη οπως γινοταν πριν…

----------


## JpegXguy

> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι στις τελευταιες εκδοσεις το config.bin δεν μπορεις πλεον να το παρεις με τον απλο χρηστη οπως γινοταν πριν…


Έχουν σταματήσει να αφήνουν να κάνεις backup το configuration?
Ούτε Backup/Restore ως βασικό feature δηλαδή;

----------


## NexTiN

Ακριβως. Πεταει error…

----------


## JpegXguy

Αν είναι στο frontend, μπορεί να πειράζεται η javascript

----------

